# Katie Price - launches her fashion brand, London, 13/02/11 - 15x



## kugelschreiber (13 Feb. 2011)

​


----------



## Q (14 Feb. 2011)

schönen Dank für die tollen Bilder! Aber erstaunlich, dass "ihre" Modemarke so viel Stoff verarbeitet  :thumbup:


----------



## zool (17 Feb. 2011)

Ja, weniger wäre dieses mal echt mehr gewesen) trotzdem danke!


----------



## Karrel (17 Feb. 2011)

OMG.....ein so genanntes "ganz-körper-muster-monster"


----------

